# Meloxicam



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

does this product go bad after time?

i've had about half a bottle stored away for almost 2 years, just wondering if it has a expiration/half life / whatever date?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

As far as I know, they don't go "bad", just possibly lose some effectiveness.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It does have an expiration date on the bottle-but you can google "stability studies meloxicam" like I just did (I have Cyra's left over bottle to figure out how long I can keep)

http://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/en_GB..._Discussion/veterinary/000033/WC500065773.pdf

This study indicates a known shelf life of 3 years but some data went out for 5 years.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Meloxicam has an accepted shelf-life of 24 months. So if it is expired, it may not be as effective as it was 2 years ago. It won't hurt you, just may not help you very much. Even more so if you happened to store it in the bathroom. The humidity from the shower can degrade the medication much quicker than normal.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

it was stored above the kitchen sink.

i recently switched biz to it for his arthritis, and he's getting worse. he's having a really hard time walking now.
i'll switch him back to the metacam until i can get a new bottle.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Even with a new bottle, you may have to increase the dosage as I had to with one of my dogs or maybe even have to add an anti-inflammatory.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

i'm also giving him 450mg of boswellia
along with 1/2 pill of move free


----------

